# Let's talk about doing a real StP gathering :)



## Matt Derrick

Hey folks, so considering that I'm going to be 'settled down' for the next year or so, I was thinking about what I can do for StP in the meantime, and it seems to make sense to do a real social gathering of sorts. I was thinking of something possibly in Portland during the summer, or Slab City in the winter. If we started planning now, there's no reason we can't get word around for it long beforehand, thus ensuring a pretty huge turnout.

I'd really like it to be a thing where there's workshops and bands, so someone would have to be a main organizing figure, which I'm not against at all, but it would be nice to have some help 

Anyways, I was just thinking I should post this and get some people thinking about it, maybe toss around some ideas. Does anyone have ideas for workshops or bands that could play?


----------



## Cree

Slab city sounds cool (as long as that poopy guy isn't there)


----------



## creature

hmm.. 
i can drive.
depending on when it happens, may be able to help with fuel..

how many would you be expecting?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Cree said:


> Slab city sounds cool (as long as that poopy guy isn't there)



who's the poopy guy?



creature said:


> how many would you be expecting?



not sure, we haven't had a gathering since 2009, but about 20 people showed up to that one. i mean, ideally, i'd like to see at least 50, but i'd be more excited if it was 100 or more.


----------



## Traveler

Slab city during the winter sounds like a great idea. That would give me time to get some work in this summer/fall.


----------



## East

I'd try to make it out, would be cool to meet you guys. Like traveller I'd use the time to get some money put together.


----------



## landpirate

yes, yes and yes. if I really bust myself this summer I might be able to get to the states this winter as this sounds like it would be a blast.


----------



## Cree

Matt

slabcity.org is a scam thread. I'm thinking that's the guy always talking about poopy


----------



## Matt Derrick

Cree said:


> Matt
> 
> slabcity.org is a scam thread. I'm thinking that's the guy always talking about poopy


oh yeah! 


landpirate said:


> yes, yes and yes. if I really bust myself this summer I might be able to get to the states this winter as this sounds like it would be a blast.


it would be fuckin rad to finally see you over here!


----------



## Deleted member 20

_I actually have been thinking of doing an East Coast gathering in Portland Maine. Actually Peaks Island (Battery Steele to be exact. There are some free spirited artists, anarchists, former travelers & musicians there as well as some yuppies & really wealthy types. The Battery Steele fort is a ww2 fortified gun enplacement overlooking the back shore. This place is where people have been partying for years, some have camped there & a traveler type gathering was held here in the past.

I have family on the island, know some locals & my brother has a house there. This site is on an island, bikes are the normal transportation although cars are allowed. Battery steele is public land that has some quack who thinks his land trust nonprofit owns it instead of just cleaning up the garbage left there. There is a diy skatepark located near by, a transfer station with lots of free scores as well as the common practice of free usuable items left curbside & many cheap/free yard sales. This place is a great micro society where as the locals provide businesses & services for wealthy tourists but yet themselves have a simple hearty Maine type self reliance & routinely reuse/recycle the waste of the wealthy but also redistribute free items. The profit types spend for consumer type stuff that they want, but the rest of the island is frugal as fuck.

There is a store, a few (yuppie/hipster/wealthy restaraunts/bars) a library, a police/fire station with emt, a bunch of artist galleries, beaches (but remember the Atlantic is cold even in summer up in Maine. I can provide storage & logistical support for communal stuff like a bbq grill, access to fresh water, maybe a boat & local knowledge. Its a $7.70 ferry ride from Portland, Maine & free to get back to the mainland. Bikes cost $6.00 on the ferry but I can accumulate some communal bikes/skateboards to use around the Island. I am unsure if I hijacked this & should have created another thread but perhaps we could do 2 gatherings with a traveler race from the 2 Portlands in Maine & Oregon.

It would be cool to do something next july 4th, 2015.
_


----------



## Tude

Sounds good to me! Liking the East Coast - but west coast portland sounds good too. Would even bring the long blonde haired tattooed bf (hehe I'm a long blond haired tatted up female). I'm in!


----------



## eske silver

I'm super down! I love get-to-gethers!
Keep me updated!


----------



## benjysirois

I'd be down to get down for a gathering. Winter Slab City gathering sounds epic...I've been meaning to check that place out for quite a while now.


----------



## ausbos

My vote is for slab city winter. I own a used bookstore in the desert nearby it's a great stopby point on the way. Plus there's the gem show in az


----------



## Matt Derrick

when is the gem show in az? i forget...


----------



## notOK

Portland-to-Portland race sounds Rad as all get out. A bit far out of a concept, since it's like herding cats just to get folks to gather, often enough. 

Wintertime there's a fair decent amount of kids who boogie down the Ocala way, for Valentine's. So somewhere nearish to there, like Savannah or Nola or round up the Smoky Mountains way. But course I got my bias, everybody got their favorite parts of the States, and mine tends to be south of the Mason-Dixon.


----------



## hobotrucker

I'm down. Workshops are a good idea. Paracord and rope knot - tying strikes me right off the bat. This is a must possessed skill for any traveler and not all of us vagabonds know the proper arrangements. If and when we get a concrete date set, I will try buying lots of good paracord in bulk to distribute freely amongst those that are in need.


----------



## hobotrucker

... Plus, I've never been to Slab City. That would be nice for me!


----------



## Ross

I would love to make to some sort of gathering. If this happens in the winter then there is certainly a chance that I could make it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

unfortunately due to my school schedule, i wouldn't be available to do anything like this until after february.


----------



## Tude

Ahh Matt - forgot about your classes. I'm currently sitting here listening/watching the Tour of Utah (bicycle race) - and calling about 70 students who haven't yet registered for their courses in Education here at college (future teachers). hehe calling and leaving messages actually. I'm interested anytime - but yeah beginning of next year would give me time to plan ...


----------



## Cree

I say let's do it tomorrow and if you don't show up it's a 10 dollar fine payable by cash or money order to ........me  seriously, Feb. sounds like a go.


----------



## eske silver

Matt Derrick said:


> unfortunately due to my school schedule, i wouldn't be available to do anything like this until after february.


OOH!
Let's have a Shmalentine's get-together! Hopefully you can get away for the week/end?


----------



## Matt Derrick

eske karl said:


> OOH!
> Let's have a Shmalentine's get-together! Hopefully you can get away for the week/end?


what's a shmalentine get together?


----------



## eske silver

Matt Derrick said:


> what's a shmalentine get together?


It's the opposite of valentines, lol


----------



## benjysirois

Awee guizzee, nobody I'd rather spend a shmalentines with than you folkzz <3


----------



## DesertRat

Depending on when/where this goes down, I might be able to attend. 

Hmmm, my station is completely portable...maybe a Totally Random Remote broadcast might be in order?


----------



## eske silver

DesertRat said:


> maybe a Totally Random Remote broadcast might be in order?


What's that?


----------



## DesertRat

eske karl said:


> What's that?



It's my weekly radio show. 

Check it: www.tr-radio.com.

Just thought it'd be neat. But, if it's over-the-top, no problem.

Good times are still to be had!


----------



## Matt Derrick

it would be cool with me.

unfortunately, life has kinda shafted me again today and i'm not sure if i'll be moving to portland as planned.


----------



## Rhudey

great idea! who doesn't need an excuse to get up and go? lol how are things coming together?


----------



## Rhudey

notOK said:


> Portland-to-Portland race sounds Rad as all get out. A bit far out of a concept, since it's like herding cats just to get folks to gather, often enough.
> 
> I believe some incentives might help gather a few heads for as you say "portland-to-portland race" which I think sounds like a fucking epic time/adventure would be something to do and great story


----------

